# Plastic Rail?



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

At NGRC in Phoenix I met a modeler who had some plastic rail. He said this would be used to model a car load of rail (obviously not for running train on it). 

Anyone know where to get this plastic rail? Thanks. 

Neal


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw that rail too. I thought it was nylon and was meant for track use. I've lost the business card I got...but ChilliCharlie got the business card too. Maybe he still can find it.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

The guy you need to talk to is Bill Franks, he was the guy with the plastic track at the NGRC. I had his card someplace, but have mislaid it. He used to hang around over on the Aristo site. You may find an achived article of his over there? 
Rod


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Neal I found the address of Bill Frank, you can contact him at, [email protected] 
or his phone number is 1-304-728-0479 
The track did look god and worked out a lot cheaper than brass. It also married up with the most common rail size. 
Mike Riley and I were together when we talked to Bill. I believe it has UV stabilizers in the "Mix". 
Rod 
(I am not any part of the sales team ) 
Rod


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry showed me some of this at the train show in Kenosha this weekend. Interesting.


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Neal sorry bud, I left out a bit of the E-mail address, it is, [email protected] I inadvertently left out the ix. 
Rod


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill just came by here a couple of hours ago to pick up some stuff I had 
for him, an I asked him about the plastic track, right now its in the outdoor 
testing stage, he's had a bunch of it laying out on his deck since last fall, 
so far so good... Its primarily intended for battery RC use, as well as display 
track, etc... They R apparently working on a way to electrify it too !!!!! That 
ought to be good... 
Paul R...


----------

